# Sperm Donor



## LynzE (Jun 14, 2010)

Me and my partner recently split and we were at the beginning stages of finding out if i could have children naturally. I had an ectopic in December and 3 weeks ago i found my only fallopian tube was blocked so IVF is the only option. I havent told the consultant that he has left me yet, and i wondered if i could ask to continue but with a sperm donor


----------



## SophieMatilda (May 3, 2013)

Hi
I'm not clear if you are having NHS or private treatment, but really regardless of how the treatment is funded, it sounds like a donor would be the only way to proceed now so I guess you will have to tell the consultant. If you have gone private this certainly should not be an issue. If you are under the NHS I am not sure what the criteria are for your area and age group and I guess you would have to investigate this further.
Wishing you luck.
SophieMatilda


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your recent break up.  if you were having NHS treatment, your entitlement will stop as you apply for treatment as a couple, not individually. if you proceed as a single person, you can use a donor but it is unlikely you will receive NHS funding as they don't (as far as I remember) fund singles unfortunately. If you were having private treatment anyway, it won't be an issue at all.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

So sorry to read of your break up, I broke with my partner last year after going through 4 cycles of IVF which all failed & non funded by the wonderful, selfish NHS! 

I then had my first cycle with donor in January this year and it was fine, didn't have an issue with my choice. Had the choice of 5 donors and I chose the one that I would be most attracted to based on the profile I had of him.. sadly that too was a BFN but I shall be trying again when I can afford it as I've spent £30k now to date with another £6,500 looming. 

Good luck and follow your dream regardless of having a partner or not xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi LynzE - SSD has more experience with regards to NHS funding for singles, but during my egg sharing process I had my first co-parent drop out (a lifelong friend who met the woman he wanted to marry before we had TX), and continued as soon as I was able with another KD (known donor).
I obviously had to inform the clinic and they needed all his test results as well as updating their paperwork, I got a new hospital number and there was  a short delay to my recipient, but I was determined to continue on my track and was able to do so very shortly after receiving this news from my first donor.

We also had to have counselling again (which is a requirement for egg sharers) but there were no additional costs to me or delays brought on by the clinic. We had a slightly awkward moment when they called my room to ask for 'D' on egg collection day, rather than 'B', but we could laugh that off.

In your case, you obviously have the upsetting emotions triggered by your breakup to deal with as well, but once you feel strong enough I'd encourage you to make your dream of a family come true. You may even meet someone in the process (I did!) but in any case it will be useful for you to find out if you have cause to resort to IVF, or not xxx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi LynzE,

Sorry to hear about your break-up.    Just to add.  If you are under 40, which you must be to get on the NHS list and also unable to conceive naturally it is worth finding out if your NHS area will treat you as a single person.  They do sometimes if there are proper good infertility reasons.  They are a law unto themselves.    Good luck!

Diesy


----------

